# Merc C63 AMG Estate - any got/had one?



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Very happy with the current estate car but these definitely catch my eye when I see them and prices aren't too horrendous. Only downer is pathetic range between stops. Just wondered if anyone has any experience of them?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If you can, do it. Just for the noise!. The only problem comes replacement time, you'll be addicted to the speed and sound so whatever replaces it will be boring.

Oh and they come with big wheels and bodykit, not discreet which you like.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

My Directors had one for 8 months. He's not shy at spending money, but all I can advise is going by what he said is you better have deep pockets. He had some engine issues and was quoted £6K to rectify it....

A very expensive car to maintain. Good luck!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm - on 18s they don't look too in yer face.

Anyway just a thought for the future - the current estate is definitely going to remain on our driveway for a while but I'm always looking!

The important thing for me (apart from the engine) is handling - something which BMW seems to get a bit "righter" than Merc in general. I'm sure it handles well.

Saw a C55 estate just before my race on Sunday and thought that looked pretty cool too. And they are going for peanuts!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I take it running costs are not a concern then?


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

stargazer said:


> I take it running costs are not a concern then?


They are but we currently run a rather pricey to look after Defender (£460 RFL, 27 mpg max, comedy servicing costs) so we are kind of used to it!

Surprisingly, the BM is actually very cheap to run compared to the 110 - with almost a third the power!

I might get a test in a C63 soonish (uh oh) - the local Merc garage happens to be next to some great roads.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

They are absolutely gorgeous cars without a doubt. The build quality and attention to detail is superb. Give me 5 mins and Whet your appetite with some photos of his last model..


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Star - I've checked a few on AT and was drooling rather a lot...

Right, better get some more work done so at least it's a possibility rather than just a pipe dream...


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Here you go

The AMG was Valeted by CJA Valeting just a few week after purchase


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

£110k of motor their.....:doublesho but what car


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Apart from the wood, very nice!

This is the sort of thing I'm most interested in:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

That's a beauty ^^


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Yep - it's pretty good! Shame the sunroof is so small (I know that's a tiny thing but we love the panoramic one on the BM) but otherwise, bang on!


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

They're ok. Just a basic high end C-Class (not great) with an amazing engine.

There's a new model coming out at the end of this year / early 2012, so the prices will fall horrendously on the old (current) model.

I'd stay clear though, you're looking at around 15mpg which isn't cool!

I'd rather have an RS6 any day!

Ryan


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

RS6 is just too heavy IMO - just shy of two tonnes! And it's not meant to handle all that well. Apart from the RS4 and R8, Audis just don't do it for me at the moment (and Dad had the uR Quattros and loved them too!)


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

My Boss's AMG was getting 13mpg around London....

Then again you don't buy a car like that and then worry about fuel costs.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

No car with well over 400bhp is going to be frugal...

TBH I'm just thinking about the idea of getting something with a fat V8 before it actually becomes a punishable offence. Could be a little while off but just mulling. C63 estate ticks most boxes so far.


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

If you're going to use it everyday, I honestly wouldn't bother! The G55 costs £130 to fill up, and I get around 200 miles to a tank and NEVER get into double figures with regards to MPG. It becomes a nause having to fill up so often in it!

The C63 has an amazing engine but it doesn't handle well at all... And with our British winters, you'll be off the road within seconds!

Audi's get my vote for sure, I'm looking at getting a B5 RS4 for the winter. 500bhp and 4WD should be plenty fun!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

G55 is a hell of a lot bigger though.

B7 RS4 is definitely appealing but it's a bit torque less. The AMG Mercs have big bhp AND big torque. A mate bought one (an RS4) and was disappointed so took it to the nice supercharging men. It then went rather well.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_What about a Cayenne Turbo or Turbo S, 450bhp v 520 bhp....

I have a Cayenne S just now with 340bhp, handles fantastic, great V8 burble and different from all the RR and RRS up here...... Averaging 15mpg around town, had over 25mpg on a run.....:lol:_


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Not keen on the "super" SUVs. The physics are just wrong!


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

What about the BMW M5 (v10)? That noise! Still, crap MPG.

Go for the C63 if you want mate, you can always sell it! Just make sure you get the 'Performance Pack' with it...

Ryan


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Not keen on the "super" SUVs. The physics are just wrong!


_I thought that too, before I actually drove the Cayenne....

It's by far the best handling SUV and I've surprised quite a few other cars on some twisty roads....:lol:_


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ryan - hateful gearbox ruins the M5.

Paulo - I've driven the Cayenne and the X5; both do things that an SUV shouldn't be able to to but they are still fundamentally "wrong" in my eyes. Amazing feats of engineering but I'd rather have a nippy car and a full on off roader rather than blend the two. 

Cheers all - just mulling as this stage but it's fun! New big contract at work looking positive but for now the Bimmer is a faithful friend!


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

http://pistonheads.co.uk/news/default.asp?storyId=24308

WANT!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice BUT not in red^^


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Has to be black or dark grey IMO!

Very nice indeed though - I reckon AMG Mercs have the best engine sound in current production.


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

This ticks every box! Even I'm tempted...

http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3133013.htm

You'd get that for around £30k!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Ryan_W said:


> This ticks every box! Even I'm tempted...
> 
> http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3133013.htm
> 
> You'd get that for around £30k!


WOW!! I'm in love!!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Apart from the wood, very nice!
> 
> This is the sort of thing I'm most interested in:


There is a Facelift model of the C63 AMG now


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

No were talking ^^


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

LED headlights as Standard on all new C Class including the C63. Plus the interior on the facelift is more like the E Class rather than the 'all black' dull interior on the pre-facelift.

OR if you are REALLY REALLY fortunate you can get your hands on one of only 20 Limited Edition C63 DR520's made one of which was given to this chap...










:argie::argie:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Lucky bugger^^


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

The issue with the C63 (talking from a position of being close to someone who owned one although a saloon in this case) is that the real world MPG meant that you really needed another car for tooling around unless you're so wealthy you don't need to worry. So the C63 became a 3 days a week car rather than a 7 days a week car and although it is special there are loads of other cars that do the toy car/weekend car thing better. The noise is incredible, just about everything is incredible, including the MPG! As a real world decision, 'the percentage golf shot' to use a phrase I hate, it has to be a performance diesel whether is be something from Merc/Audi/BMW I just can't see how having the C63/M3/M5 etc is going to do the job significantly better 100% of the time. It is more like 10% or less of the time when you're really out for a storming drive but you pay for it every day at the pumps.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Good points ABG. I do hate short range and the current car will easily do 400 miles on a tank but still give smiles most of the way.

We don't do big mileages much but I guess the cr4p mpg could get rather irksome. Plus we definitely aren't in the "very loaded" category (attempting to change that...).. Hmmm; I'm still going to test one I think.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

If you are looking for great MPG the C63/M3/M5 is never going to be a great choice really but if you can live with mediacore MPG and the immense noise of that engine I would definately consider one.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Why if your 335d SE is so good would you want a C63?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Cause Diesel will always be second to Petrol and he wants to come back to the 'Right Stuff' hehe.

Oh and the noise comparison = night & day


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Cause Diesel will always be second to Petrol and he wants to come back to the 'Right Stuff' hehe.
> 
> Oh and the noise comparison = night & day


"Teehehehe" :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> RS6 is just too heavy IMO - just shy of two tonnes! And it's not meant to handle all that well. Apart from the RS4 and R8, Audis just don't do it for me at the moment (and Dad had the uR Quattros and loved them too!)


Have customers with both the C63 & RS6 Avant, been out in both cars and whilst I love the look & sound of the C63, the Avant isn't anywhere near as twitchy and is far more powerfull, with a remap it will embarrass most supercars on the road despite it's weight. 
Whilst they are 2 totally different cars, the RS6 is probably the better allrounder.










RS6 running 740 bhp from a remap and Milltek exhaust, not bad for a car that seats 5, 2 dogs and the shopping.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

740bhp!, yes please - just need 40K for a decent second hand one now.

Don't think we will ever see a mainstream car like this again (V10 Bi Turbo), hope we do but surely they were pushing the "whats ok for general public use button" with a family car that has 570bhp as standard.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> 740bhp!, yes please - just need 40K for a decent second hand one now.
> 
> Don't think we will ever see a mainstream car like this again (V10 Bi Turbo), hope we do but surely they were pushing the "whats ok for general public use button" with a family car that has 570bhp as standard.


I originally went out in it in standard form, scared the life out of me, you can imagine what the other 130bhp did for my nerves.:lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah I'm a nervous passenger. The scariest thing I went in/on was an Yamaha FJ1200, first time ever as a pillion and we went down a 50mph road at, lets say put a 1 in front of it.

To say scared out of my life was an understatement, it put me right off motorbikes!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> Cause Diesel will always be second to Petrol and he wants to come back to the 'Right Stuff' hehe.
> 
> Oh and the noise comparison = night & day


I'm pretty confident that a good diesel sounds lot better than a mediocre petrol. Especially a rather mainstream four pot VAG 2.0 :lol:unit.
















Compared to...

An Octavia vRS with some traction issues...






:wave::lol::lol:

But then very little beats this:






PPPHWOOOOARRR!!

It would still not be as good as Grizzle's Skoda though...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gives you an idea what a remapped RS6 can do, handling to boot.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

LOL! Does an RS6 really NEED remapping?!

Same with stuff like the 997 Turbo S - loads remap them straight away. I suspect some people would remap Andy Green's latest rocket car given half a chance!!

That RS6 does sound awesome though - as do all V10s. Previous RS6 had a lovely V8 burble to it too.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> LOL! Does an RS6 really NEED remapping?!
> 
> Same with stuff like the 997 Turbo S - loads remap them straight away. I suspect some people would remap Andy Green's latest rocket car given half a chance!!


No not at all, but then I suppose you get used to the power, once you no longer get that wedged to the back of the seat moment, you start to crave more.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> I'm pretty confident that a good diesel sounds lot better than a mediocre petrol. Especially a rather mainstream four pot VAG 2.0 :lol:unit.
> 
> Milltek Audi A5 3.0 TDi - sound like a diesel? - YouTube
> 
> ...


Correct it wouldnt!  but i'm not the one now thinking others are right about a diesel being **** poor and now looking at proper fueled vehicles. 

oh and what a flawed set of video's lmao pick better and i might entertain you, your not worth bothering about.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> I'm pretty confident that a good diesel sounds lot better than a mediocre petrol. Especially a rather mainstream four pot VAG 2.0 :lol:unit.


This is the most funniest thing i have ever seen on a forum for a while, thank you so much for the laugh me and a few friends have had at you :thumb:

Happy chugging Diesel boy, enjoy wearing that clear plastic glove at the pump :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Correct it wouldn't!  However it's clear that I'm not the only one who thinks diesels are **** poor and also prefer properly fueled vehicles.
> 
> Oh and what a flawed set of video's. lmao Pick better and I might entertain you. However it's pretty clear that you're not worth entertaining.


First rule of "non stop bleating and moaning" club:

1) Try and write in sentences at least partially representative of the forum's native language. I have kindly corrected your post at least 15 times.

Second rule:

2) Try and back your arguments up with an ounce of credibility.

Third rule:

3) Whether it runs on cat sick, pig urine or White Lightning and sounds like a Massey Ferguson with a blown exhaust , my car is "right wheel" drive (as is the Merc) and much, much faster than yours and a far more accomplished drivers car . So ner.

What IS hilarious is how you're trying to make yourself feel better about your four cylinder, cheapskate Golf GTi which drives through the front wheels. Yes a vRS isn't a bad car but that's all it is - not bad.

In the words of a well known car reviewer on the 335d Touring:

_You'll have figured by now that this car was well liked and has left a lasting impression. We're used to engines being the focal point of BMWs, but for the diesel to replicate this expectation is truly remarkable. Even more amazing is that this diesel actually performs as well as the petrol models and, for now at least, is probably the quickest 3 Series you can buy. What this means is that this car is not only a class leader and benchmark, it is also something of a watershed in that it is not only a highly capable diesel performance car, but also it is the first diesel I can think of that is a highly capable performance car in its own right. By that I mean at the top of the class as a sporting offering, never mind as a sports wagon under which guise it goes some way beyond humbling the competition and the word humiliation begins to come into play. Easily capable of withstanding comparison with its petrol equivalents, this is a diesel that sells on sporting prowess rather than economy. It's a brilliant car, admittedly at a price, that completely redefines the definition of diesel motoring and may well open the door to a raft of pure performance diesels in the near future. As it is, the 335d Touring may just be all the car you'd ever need._

Now get your mates together with their four pot yawn mobiles and have a laugh at that why don't you?

As you were.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> This is the most funniest thing i have ever seen on a forum for a while, thank you so much for the laugh me and a few friends have had at you :thumb:
> 
> Happy chugging Diesel boy, enjoy wearing that clear plastic glove at the pump :lol:


Indeed, I couldn't hear the 335D I rinsed earlier, he was too far behind me. My mediocre 4 pot sounded okay to me!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Indeed, I couldn't hear the 335D I rinsed earlier, he was too far behind me. My mediocre 4 pot sounded okay to me!


However if the 335d had made similar mods to you, he would have battered you. Or indeed if it was wet. Or bumpy. Or anything but bone dry and smooth.

The heavily modded car vs standard car is wheel out time and time again - it's very lame. I'm sure the 335d driver:

1) Wasn't trying
2) Didn't give a to55.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh he was trying alright! Also, it's not heavily modded, it has a £250 remap


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Try the same against a 335d with a £250 remap then come back with the results. Oh and how come you know he was trying if you couldn't hear the car?

Over 25% power gain from just a remap? I can smell something and it's owner has big horns and is moo-ing...

Carry on though chaps - convince me a "hot" hatch is so much "better" than a 304bhp, 435lbs-ft RWD BMW...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Your a dream Diesel Dave "chuga chuga chuga"


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Your a dream Diesel Dave "chuga chuga chuga"


And you need some English lessons Skoda boy...:thumb:

I'm still rather intrigued as to how my rather useful videos did nothing to show your blinkered mind that a good diesel sounds MUCH better than a four pot VAG petrol unit. The only four pots that sound any good are in rally cars or produced by Honda and Subaru. Not the VAG group.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

335D standard power = 282BHP, which is 164 bhp/ton (Weight 1720KG)

Remap a 335D and it goes to 340BHP, which take it to 197 bhp/ton

The Edition 30, remapped is 320bhp, so 235 bhp/ton

So pretty close...


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

335d standard power is 286bhp. Very few produce less than 300. And you forgot the factor called TORQUE. How else does a car with "only" 170bhp/tonne (the correct figure) do 60 in less than 6 seconds and 100 in just over 13 then easily hit it's 155 limit (de-limited is usually 160ish)?

The Edition 30 produces 230bhp. There is no way a remap alone can add 90bhp or almost 30% to that figure - NO WAY.

Oh and a decent 335d remap gets it to 350bhp and 510lbs-ft - oh hang on, that torque doesn't count does it?

Here's some PROPER figures from a PROPER test, not some made up numbers to try and impress your mates at the pub:










You also forget that your Golf is FWD with no LSD. So fling it around a track and what do you get? You get skanked by any FWD car with an LSD and any half decent AWD or RWD car. It's all very well having big bhp but as the advert says "power is nothing without control." So yep, on a dry motorway/runway your Golf is fast. Try adding anything else and it'll be all over the shop - simple physics.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

end of the day its still a diesel, probably red lines far too quickly too

my old man had a 330d for a while for work - it was quick, but only because the torque pulled it along, out the bends it wasnt all that, any decent petrol car would leave it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes way it adds that much, and it's 240 standard, but VW marketed it as 230 as it was an Edition 30










Or, throw a grand at it, and it'll do this:






As for the handling, I'm sure an M-Sport 335D would outhandle the Golf, but I doubt an SE would?

I agree on your comments though, a standard R26R would obliterate us both  on a track.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Yes way it adds that much, and it's 240 standard, but VW marketed it as 230 as it was an Edition 30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right thats enough Mediocre Vag Boy :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Well mine has M Sport suspension as an option...

And there is very little difference between M Sport handling and SE handling anyway.

While arguing/debating over details, I must add that I do like Ed30s rather a lot. But I also like arguing...

Grizzle - you don't really "get" engine character do you? Clearly not. Just look at the numbers and then try and use them to argue with. The VAG 1.8T unit for example was VERY tuneable but by god it was a dull unit. Horrible sounding (yes - worse than a decent 6 pot diesel) and just characterless. And many car journos agree.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry 

I could just buy a Megane 250 for £16k, remap that to 330hp, then have the best of both worlds  Until it broke anyway...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Well mine has M Sport suspension as an option...
> 
> And there is very little difference between M Sport handling and SE handling anyway.
> 
> While arguing/debating over details, I must add that I do like Ed30s rather a lot. But I also like arguing...


Haha, me too :thumb:

I have a lot of respect for 330/335D, they are amazing cars... for diesels :lol:

The French know how to make cars that handle though, no denying that


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww nooo you two need to get a room.

I'm off out in my 4 pot heap


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and, I'll shut up now, but I get 40MPG to work, 30 around town and my new tyres are only £150 per corner. Not bad really. My mates 335D is a little bit worse?

As you say, wet I'd fail, but I'd do better in the snow maybe?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Whoo there people, I only said he was coming back to the "Right Stuff" (petrol). And the noise would be better ie AMG63 vs 335d

The 6 pots do sound good for a diesel but thats about it. My Mi16 on a standard 205 GTi exhaust sound far far better.

No need to start slagging off everyones cars, and engines.

It amazes me how people compare turbo engines for noise anyhow - you don't really get engine noise just the turbo spooling and a muffled note through the exhaust. A true engine noise has to be turboless, VAG TFSI, 335D, 335i whatever - all sound pretty muffled and poo compared to a sweet N/A engine like a VR6, R32, e46 M3, e30 M3 etc.

My old mans Alfa 159 3.2 sounds good but my Skoda is twice as quick.. hehe


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

If the French could make cars that don't fall to bits, dealers that don't hate their customers and better engines, French cars would rule!

My little Saxo VTR (bought new before they became Chaviots) was a cracking handling little car. But not the most reliable. And it dropped in value like a very heavy rock off a very high cliff.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Awww nooo you two need to get a room.
> 
> I'm off out in my 4 pot heap


Don't break down x


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Oh and, I'll shut up now, but I get 40MPG to work, 30 around town and my new tyres are only £150 per corner. Not bad really. My mates 335D is a little bit worse?
> 
> As you say, wet I'd fail, but I'd do better in the snow maybe?


That's why the other car is a Landy. Without Winter tyres, almost all BMWs are comedy in the snow. Add 335d torque and it's auto box and you ain't going nowhere. We just left ours for almost three weeks over the Winter!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RussZS said:


>


I want a K04, but someone needs to put it in whilst the Mrs isn't looking


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What do you have? vRS?

It's surprising that it isn't very laggy either. Totally transformed with a remap.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Add 335d torque and it's auto box and you ain't going nowhere. We just left ours for almost three weeks over the Winter!


Snap my old 5 series lay on the drive for 6 weeks because of the white stuff, i sometimes miss it more for the space and lazy Auto but have so much more fun with the 4 pot heap.










It did look good though and with an E-Maps remap went stupidly well.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> I want a K04, but someone needs to put it in whilst the Mrs isn't looking


Easy....

http://www.jkm.org.uk/performance/tfsik04conversionkit.htm

We could fit it in a weekend :lol:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

RussZS said:


> What do you have? vRS?
> 
> It's surprising that it isn't very laggy either. Totally transformed with a remap.


Yeah, and TBH its fast enough with the K03, certainly had the legs of the C350 the other night, and pulled about 4 cars on an XFs upto about a ton. The driver even wound down the window to ask what was in it

I think my next car purchase will be getting my 205 back on the road (it runs etc.) but I want to renew suspension etc. Oh and a small matter of an Escort RS2000 that needs some bodywork - I seem to be collecting cars, at one point I did have 5, the e36 323i M-Sport Touring got sold though as the Mrs wasn't to pleased with them all...

I miss the BMW a lot:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Snap my old 5 series lay on the drive for 6 weeks because of the white stuff, i sometimes miss it more for the space and lazy Auto but have so much more fun with the 4 pot heap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the black grill, wasn't that also a four pot number? Or is it a performance grill on a 6 pot 5er?

I have got stuck once on slightly damp grass in the BM and very nearly stuck another two or three times. Even with TCS off and a very gentle right foot, once it's stuck, it's stuck. Luckily the Landy is very good in the snow - in fact the cars are polar opposites - one is fast, refined, handles well, comfortable but DREADFUL on anything other than tarmac the other is slow, noisy, often crashy but excellent in dodgy conditions! And with the heated screen and seats on the 110, it makes a cracking Winter vehicle!

Robert - best non M BMW wheels ever IMO. Those and the CSL rims are simply stunning. The newer rims don't do it for me - too spindly and fragile. I tried to get the closest to those wheels as I could but in E9* style (160s).


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

335dAND110XS said:


> Robert - best non M BMW wheels ever IMO. Those and the CSL rims are simply stunning. The newer rims don't do it for me - too spindly and fragile. I tried to get the closest to those wheels as I could but in E9* style (160s).


Grizzles was a 525d I think.

Oh yeah the wheels cost all of £100 off a mate who bought a e46 328i brand new with them on they left them in his back garden when he bought a set of M3 wheels from a main dealer after about 2 years of having the 328i.

A quick refurb and they were good again. To say I let that car go for under 2K still kills me now - I want it back


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

it was a 525d 6 pot, i mind once last year at Knockhill of going down hill sideways on the grass scarey??.. thats a mega understatement lol.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Must be a Performance grill then or it would be silver!

Bargain wheels - I don't think they fit properly on an E9* BMW but I have always liked them a lot - more than the E46 M wheels in fact.

I resisted BMs for years because the image was so dire (and because I couldn't afford a half decent one!) but set that aside and they are cracking motors. Definitely very well made and sorted in the chassis department. A recent 800 mile drive to North Wales and back (did all the fun roads) was an absolute hoot in our soot chucking BMW hearse!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Go for the AMG - you know you want it :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

C63 AMG it is then? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Must be a Performance grill then or it would be silver!


Yeh it was and a ***** to fit lol, along with some little bits (carbon badges etc)


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Yeh it was and a ***** to fit lol, along with some little bits (carbon badges etc)


Do I win a BMW "geek of the week" prize? :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

335dAND110XS said:


> I resisted BMs for years because the image was so dire (and because I couldn't afford a half decent one!) but set that aside and they are cracking motors. Definitely very well made and sorted in the chassis department. A recent 800 mile drive to North Wales and back (did all the fun roads) was an absolute hoot in our soot chucking BMW hearse!


I don't care what people think image wise, if I fancy a car I'll have one - a badge means nothing to me. I've bought brand new BMW's and £600 Golf Gti's all within a space of about 6 months - purely because something as caught my eye:lol:

The Golf had a sunroof that leaked more than BlackPools defence but it was much more fun than the BMW.

One of the best cars I had chassis wise was a Pug 306 (1.4 i think), the steering was amazing. I then bought the brand new 3 series and than felt so sloppy after the Pug, you steered then 3 seconds later the car did:thumb:, but every magazine raved about the BM. Oh and the Pug had the comfiest suspension ever aswell, how the French did it then was truely amazing.


----------

